# Problems with posting pictures on this forum



## shea1973 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have been using Photobucket to for the longest time.  When I first started using these forums I was able to post the pics of my food. Now for the longest time I can't seem to post any pics, I can only link them?  So I don't know if it is something I am doing wrong or what, but when I post on my Christian Forum I can post pics just fine on there.  If anyone has any ideas or suggestions I would much appreciated it!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 5, 2012)

How are you trying to post them? Are you using this button:


----------



## shea1973 (Jun 5, 2012)

No I have be right clicking, then Paste pops up and I click on it and paste it in there then click okay.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 5, 2012)

Try using that button i pointed out and then you will get a box to choose the file from your computer then click submit. Works for me all the time.


----------



## shea1973 (Jun 5, 2012)

I just did that, went to my post I made today of the Pork Ribs and Corn I smoked and was able to put them on, took a little bit to up load a picture from my computer, but got them up!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 5, 2012)

You're 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!! Glad i could help!


----------

